# First “Hairdryer” Smoke of the Season



## Murray (Nov 9, 2020)

Final had to break out the hairdryer to start the MES, I guess winter is finally here.  I usually smoke “Willy Welfare” (no name) cheese since the kids when they come to visit will clean me out of smoked cheese.  While the cheese was smoking I was reading 

 BGKYSmoker
  excellent article on cold smoking cheese chuckling to myself,  ideal smoking temperature for cheese is between 68-86F.  It was 20F outside so I’m constantly turning the MES on to heat then shutting it off to keep the cabinet temperature above 32F and below 86F.  No set and forget on this smoke. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Below is a picture of Kraft cheddar and some no name Monterey Jack and Havarti.  The cheddar has less moisture content  than the other two cheeses so I’m guessing the flaking is a result of moisture content or lack of?


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 9, 2020)

It’s still not cool enough down here for cheese or lox, but in a couple of months I will make enough to last a year.
Al


----------



## pa42phigh (Nov 9, 2020)

Murray said:


> Final had to break out the hairdryer to start the MES, I guess winter is finally here.  I usually smoke “Willy Welfare” (no name) cheese since the kids when they come to visit will clean me out of smoked cheese.  While the cheese was smoking I was reading
> 
> BGKYSmoker
> excellent article on cold smoking cheese chuckling to myself,  ideal smoking temperature for cheese is between 68-86F.  It was 20F outside so I’m constantly turning the MES on to heat then shutting it off to keep the cabinet temperature above 32F and below 86F.  No set and forget on this smoke.
> ...


My smoker does that too when it’s cold I usually use a hot  wet rag.. I’ve never seen my cheese flake like that so I can’t help you on that 
.


----------



## Murray (Nov 9, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> It’s still not cool enough down here for cheese or lox, but in a couple of months I will make enough to last a year.
> Al


One of the few advantages of living in the northern parts of North America, I’m sure I have smoked cheese every month of the year.


----------



## Murray (Nov 9, 2020)

pa42phigh said:


> My smoker does that too when it’s cold I usually use a hot  wet rag.. I’ve never seen my cheese flake like that so I can’t help you on that
> .


The hot wet rag helps retain heat?


----------



## pa42phigh (Nov 9, 2020)

Murray said:


> The hot wet rag helps retain heat?


I hold it on the temperature probe on the back wall of the  smoker so it thinks it hot enough to start.


----------

